# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Water soluble bikini?

## Travel2

Want to pack REALLY light? This bikini will dissolve in water after three minutes so you don't have to worry about packing your bathing suit on the trip home!

http://www.racheshop.de/product_info...ducts_id=12329

----------

